# Miniatur Wunderland



## dharvatis (Dec 1, 2011)

Εσείς το ξέρατε το αξιοθέατο αυτό; Εγώ τώρα το έμαθα και έχω συγκλονιστεί!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

Εκπληκτικό, ούτε 'γώ το 'ξερα!


----------

